# the Bush is Back!!!!



## ski_resort_observer (May 31, 2007)

Work continues on the Bush's mountain bike trail system, check this out.
http://forums.skimrv.com/viewtopic.php?t=970   If your wondering what lift opps supervisors or ski school managers do in the summer...they build/design  mb trail systems. 

The Bush hasn't had lift served mountain biking in several years so I am stoked that the Bush is making a big commitment and effort to bring it back. Repair and rental is also going to be available and Timbers will be open, a new summer Adventure Shop in Gatehouse, the new 600ft Zipline is already built, the 2 new Disc Gold courses, means that the base area of LP should be a great place to do some fun mountain summertime activities. The lift starts spinning June 30.


----------



## Marc (May 31, 2007)

Funny I was just kickin around on the Bush's website checking out their season pass prices today and noticed the MTB thing.... that's pretty sweet.  I bet there's some killer terrain there.


----------



## ccorces1 (May 31, 2007)

i live in LA but have family up in that area, now i have good reason to go visit!


----------

